# Mesurol (methiocarb)



## naoki (Feb 21, 2017)

Does anyone know the approximate cost of Mesurol (methiocarb)? I know there are a couple professional horticulturalists here, and maybe people in other country have different regulation.


----------



## littlefrog (Feb 21, 2017)

naoki said:


> Does anyone know the approximate cost of Mesurol (methiocarb)? I know there are a couple professional horticulturalists here, and maybe people in other country have different regulation.



I haven't found a place to purchase it... It shouldn't be that expensive, it is old and should be 'generic' versions available.


----------



## Ray (Feb 21, 2017)

The trouble is that mesurol is a controlled pesticide in most states, so unavailable to most of us.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 21, 2017)

It's also very nasty; it kills most anything, and I would recommend nobody use it in a non professional setting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Feb 21, 2017)

It's available, but one has to have a license to
purchase it. There aren't many sources any more even with
a professional license. Most of the time the sellers also ask
for a business tax number as well. I used to use it, but it's
dangerous (full tyvek suit with breathing gear) and it must be
used more than once...not really worth the trouble.


----------



## Don I (Feb 22, 2017)

I went to a nursery with quite a big list of fungicides a few years ago and asked "Do you have any of these". They told me all of them were controlled and I would need a license to get them.
Just another thing that gives away our age.
Don


----------



## JAB (Feb 22, 2017)

Well call me old fashioned but I refuse to believe any hobbyist on this forum actually NEEDS a controlled pesticide/fungicide. There are plenty of organic / biological / relatively harmless products that will reap the same benefits. In my experience most folks get well over their head because they wait until a problem shows itself before tackling it. Having a routine preventative protocol coupled with quarantine measures with new plants and medium will take care of 95% of issues one could ever have.


----------



## naoki (Feb 23, 2017)

It's true that this is a neurotoxin for mammals, and LD50 (50% lethal dosage) is much lower (I think 1/10) than metaldehyde, so it is more dangerous. In some parts of Europe, surprisingly, it is not regulated.

I'm still curious for the sake of comparison, so if some of you happen to know a person to ask the price, I'd like to know the approx. cost.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 23, 2017)

naoki said:


> I'm still curious for the sake of comparison, so if some of you happen to know a person to ask the price, I'd like to know the approx. cost.



About $20 per kg in Peru.


----------



## naoki (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks, Lance. That seems to be even cheaper than I expected. Is it regulated in Peru, or is it available to anyone? Is controlling snails a serious concern for crops and/or human health (human disease mediated by snails)?


----------



## gonewild (Feb 28, 2017)

I was in the local ag store today so I asked for the smallest package they have.





Price is 18 soles ($5.53). No restriction over the counter sale.


----------



## naoki (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you for checking, Lance. Wow, that is a little scary! It is supposed to be more effective than Methiocarb against snails. But I'm guessing Methomyl is even more toxic than Methiocarb to human, too.


----------



## naoki (Feb 28, 2017)

Hmm, dilute methyl (1%) is available in the US:
http://www.starbarproducts.com/products/rural-retail/golden-malrin-fly-bait


----------



## naoki (Feb 28, 2017)

They are both carbamate class of insecticide, but mehiocarb (Mesurol) is chemically different from methomyl (which is the one in the picture). Sevin (readily available in the US) is another carbamate, and works for snails, but less effective.


----------

